# Claro Walnut Call set



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Got this wonderful wood from @Mike1950 . This is a Deer grunt, DR Echo insert Duck call and a DR Predator call. Have had much time to do anything but run so these pictures aint the best but then again mine never are Please feel free for your own C&C about them.
Thanks Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Sorry about that my PC skills shine again. Here is the others

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2014)

RODNEY- Those look Great- you definitely did that wood justice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 12, 2014)

Walnut is always classy! Nice calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 12, 2014)

Rodny - Those are beautiful calls. The finish is excellent too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 12, 2014)

stunning call set Rodney awesome finnish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 12, 2014)

Good grief! Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 13, 2014)

AWESOME set!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Super. Your calls are really looking great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Nov 14, 2014)

sweet set calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 15, 2014)

How do you get suchome a nice finish with ca do you oil them first or just use ca


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Lately I have been finishing these with Watco Teak oil then finishing out with CA. Micro sanding then light buffing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

